# Release Date for the New Galactica



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I know its going to be soon. Can anyone tell me when the Galactica model will be hitting the store shelves. And in inches how long will the model be and what color will it be molded in. Any information will be appreciated. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mid November, about 14 inches, should be a light gray...


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Mid November, about 14 inches, should be a light gray...


Thank You!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Mid November???? 

Was really hoping for early November


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You'd be surprised how little difference there is between early November and mid November...


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't wait! and I am ready for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

any chance of getting some preview pics of it so we can get an idea of how it goes together?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> any chance of getting some preview pics of it so we can get an idea of how it goes together?


Here you go :tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I mean parts. I know what the finished subject should look like.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, early November it is then. As long as customs lets it out in a timely fashion...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

jbond said:


> You'd be surprised how little difference there is between early November and mid November...


It's almost as though one would think that a couple of weeks meant the difference between life and death.... 

Too bad that Moebius didn't get paid every time someone starts a "when is the Galactica kit being released" thread....they wouldn't need to sell the model to make money! :tongue:

All kidding aside, I'm sure that when the kit comes out, people will be happy with it and then start jumping the fences over when the next kit is due out.... 

Bryan


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> I mean parts. I know what the finished subject should look like.


Ooops .. sorry, here you go


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Moebius said:


> OK, early November it is then. As long as customs lets it out in a timely fashion...



Ahhhhahahaha .. YES YES YES ... keeping fingers crossed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

thanks ryoga!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks like a METAL rod to support the Galactica on the stand. Nice touch.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> That looks like a METAL rod to support the Galactica on the stand. Nice touch.


Your vision is perfect, it is a chrome metal rod that holds her on the stand.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

'Tis truly a thing of beauty! And it'll be the perfect excuse to watch the series again...uhh...for painting references.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Are the walls that the flight pods retract into detailed? The pictures I saw at iHobby seem to show smooth, featureless walls. These walls are highly detailed on the CGI model.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

From the picture Ryoga posted of the kit parts. That wall looks smooth. 

B


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

The inner section where the flight pods retract to do look smooth on the test kit as seen in the picture below. Not too sure if anything changed for that section when the kit becomes available as I heard there were some modifications made.










Patterns on that inner hull section looks something like these. If indeed that area is smooth, then it shouldn't be too hard scribing some panel lines over that area, but then again I need to see the actual parts to be sure if they're easy to work on


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The inner walls are smooth as seen in the photo of the test shot above-


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Having no good references and also a kit this small, just scribing lines and painting them will look good! I read Talon over at RI is producing hull/plating decals for this kit so, maybe he will address the issue, with decals of course!

Looking forward to getting this kits as soon as its release!

B


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Hey ryoga, think we could get some more shots of 'er?


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Look here:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=16


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Who is producing decals? Not familiar with Talon and RI? Thanks


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sweet! Thanks!

Gonna take me forever to explore and the remainder of my hard drive space


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Talon AKA Rob Holts AKA Acreation Models ( http://www.acreationmodels.com )

RI = Resin Illuminati ( http://www.resinilluminati.com/ )


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> sweet! Thanks!
> 
> Gonna take me forever to explore and the remainder of my hard drive space


No problem. Definitely worth the time. Not only a terrific amount of reference, but some really astounding model building as well.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Dave P said:


> No problem. Definitely worth the time. Not only a terrific amount of reference, but some really astounding model building as well.


The work shown on that site is very impressive. 

Sean


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Decals for GALACTICA nameplates included, right?
Gary


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, decals for the nameplates are included. They match the top shot in Ryoga's post above (#20) which is the mini-series version (i.e. not raised lettering, different typeface).

Shameless self-promotion: the ParaGrafix PE set includes full-series style raised lettering in the full-series typeface, with white decals for the lettering to eliminate the need for tedious painting.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> Shameless self-promotion: the ParaGrafix PE set includes full-series style raised lettering in the full-series typeface,


And it looks fantastic!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Heard that the Galactica kits is already with Moebius. When can Cultman and Starship Modeller get their stock?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ryoga said:


> Heard that the Galactica kits is already with Moebius. When can Cultman and Starship Modeller get their stock?


That's pretty much a rumor. Still in the "system" somewhere. Hopefully we'll hear any day on when it can be retrieved.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Moebius said:


> That's pretty much a rumor. Still in the "system" somewhere. Hopefully we'll hear any day on when it can be retrieved.


 Here's hoping for a mid month release.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just in, they started shippng from Seattle yesterday. No idea who or how many, but it started yesterday.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just paid for my pre-order at Cultman. 

It's time for the Farrell shipyards to make room for construction of the Galactica. Woo-hoo! :woohoo:

Sean


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Checked my email and paid for mine too


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Are there "canon" painting references with the kit, or on the internet? Or do we just make it various shades of gray?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I was told they hit Galaxy Hobby in Lynnwood today, so they are out there. Somewhat...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent! So say we all...


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

phicks said:


> Are there "canon" painting references with the kit, or on the internet? Or do we just make it various shades of gray?


Lots of screen caps over at my blog if you want "canon"


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

ryoga said:


> Lots of screen caps over at my blog if you want "canon"


Dude, your blog's gotten seriously informative! Well done, sir!:thumbsup:

B


----------

